# My First Road Bike EVER!



## Dirty Monkey (Feb 2, 2011)

Yup finally after looking and searching for awhile, I finally got her. Don't know the year of the bike. but its a Scattante CFR mix of Tiagra, ultegra and 105. The pedals are Look but im not sure which one they are and what shoes and cleats i can use. 



















Should I upgrade the pedals to Look Keo sprints?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Congrats on the new bike..._ very _nice!! :thumbsup:

JMO, but don't let those pedals dictate your decision on the type of shoes you go with. First, decide whether you want shoes with recessed cleats for ease of walking or road shoes, then decide on a pedal system.


----------



## GumbyN (Dec 6, 2010)

congrats.

i believe that Look cleats work universally in any Look pedal. i am not 100% sure on that, but i've never seen Look Keo specific cleats compared to Look Keo 2, or Look classic, etc. i think the cleat itself is the same.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

GumbyN said:


> congrats.
> 
> *i believe that Look cleats work universally in any Look pedal.* i am not 100% sure on that, but i've never seen Look Keo specific cleats compared to Look Keo 2, or Look classic, etc. i think the cleat itself is the same.


No. I can't remember the exact timeline at the moment and I can't tell the specific model on the OP's bike, but back in the early 90's Shimano and LOOK cleats were compatible, but subsequently Shimano went with SPD-SL's and LOOK updated their design (can't recall the model), so not all LOOK cleats are a universal fit. 

You're right that within the Keo line the cleats are compatible.


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

nice!


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

you need the Look delta cleats


----------



## GumbyN (Dec 6, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> No. I can't remember the exact timeline at the moment and I can't tell the specific model on the OP's bike, but back in the early 90's Shimano and LOOK cleats were compatible, but subsequently Shimano went with SPD-SL's and LOOK updated their design (can't recall the model), so not all LOOK cleats are a universal fit.
> 
> *You're right that within the Keo line the cleats are compatible.*


thx for the correction. didn't mean to imply or leave it to guess that Look cleats were compatible with other pedals.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

...which means if the OP stays with those pedals he needs to go with (3 bolt) road shoes.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

GumbyN said:


> thx for the correction. didn't mean to imply or leave it to guess that Look cleats were compatible with other pedals.


No worries.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

Nice bike and enjoy many miles of riding! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

You're starting with a great bike. Get out there & ride it. And as mentioned above there are 2 kinds of Look pedals, Deltas (old style) & Keos. Look Delta cleats will fit ONLY Look Delta pedals-Keo cleats will fit only Keo pedals. If you decide to keep the Look pedal system you have on the bike make sure you get cleat covers. Cleat covers are little vinyl/ribber covers that easily snap on your cleats. You only use them when you're walking. Look cleats are plastic & will wear very quickly without using covers. The covers will also eliminate slipping and the "tap dance shoe" noise when you're afoot. Here's some covers: http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1067985_-1___


----------



## felix5150 (Mar 15, 2009)

Congrats on getting a nice first bike. It's always good to see people getting into the sport. Some of the members on RBR have a wealth of information, especially PJ and Mr V, and are glad to share it. Seems like I'm always learning something new in these forums. Often times stuff I never thought about :idea:


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Those are definitely older Look pedals. They are not compatible with the Keos. The design was the first clipless pedal design. Those look like they are late 80s-early 90s pedals.


----------



## Road Hazard (Feb 5, 2011)

She's a looker. 

Shimano drive trains will treat you right. They are so smooth and efficient. That bike begs to be ridden.

I remember when I first moved from my old "hybrid" bike which was a mtn bike with slick tires (I thought that was so fast) to a true road bike, I couldn't believe how far and how fast I could go. 

All of the sudden, riding round trips of 40 or 50 or 60 miles to take in a vista or a sunset view (edit: don't forget your blinky lights for the trip back)are possible and well worth it.


----------



## TheoDog (Nov 9, 2010)

That wheelset is all I could really see!


----------

